# Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

On a beautiful summer's day, two English tourists were driving through Wales. 
At the of town of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch 
they stopped for lunch, and one of the tourists asked the very blonde 
Welsh waitress, 
"Before we order, I wonder if you could settle an argument for us.
Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?"
The girl leaned over and said,"Burrr.... Gurrr.... King."


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

A pound says you never typed that name in !


Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Tim that is funny :lol: :lol: 

I can say and spell it too :wink: having been taught Welsh at school in my youth 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Obviuosly an English waitress :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tattytony said:


> I can say and spell it too :wink: having been taught Welsh at school in my youth 8O


Me too Tony - but I did it the hard way.

I have a Welsh wife! 

And mother in law.   :?

Dave


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Did like that one


----------

